# Edge Oars - Still Waiting



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Honestly I would probably cancel the order, but that's me. That's really bad customer service. Plus I will tell you that I was on a trip last year where my buddy broke 2 of the blades and one shaft on day 1. It was a low water MFS, so yeah, a bit hard on the gear. But still they just aren't designed to hold up to the rigors of running whitewater. Maybe if you were just fishing, but they are pretty spendy for what I would consider a cheap oar that has been marketed as a high end product. Your better off going with oars from a trusted company with a good warranty like Cataract or Sawyer IMHO.


----------



## bulltrout (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, I agree, they have not the greatest customer service and it takes forever to get your oars. But.... they make an awesome product. I bought some last spring and ran them all last year. We did a low water john Day trip (150cfs) in July and I beat the hell out of them. In fact, I was actually expecting to break a blade. I hit them on so many rocks and even wedged them in between rocks multiple times and pulled to free the raft from being stuck on rocks in rapids which I know is a no no. They held up great, other than lots of scrapes. I also really like their strong arm oarlocks. They are similar or identical to pro locks, but have a really nice range of motion and make it really easy to stand up and row in lazy sections, which I like to do. I can't remember, but I think they have a 3 year warranty, or at least a one year warranty. I had a small issue with the plunger button on one of my blades and they sent me a replacement blade in a timely manner. I have been running cataract shafts with dynalite blades for years and have been happy, but the edge oars are on a whole new level in my opinion. They are crazy light and seem to be really tough and they have been great to help teach my daughter to row. Time will tell how they hold up. They are a fairly new company and I hope they can get their shit together. They make a great product, along with a line of great fishing rods. They just need to hire some more people or something to help with the backlog. I have had a couple of buddies buy some as well and it took quite a while for them to get their oars as well. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

Edge does not make their oars in house... neither does ProLok. ProLok uses a local WA supplier (I think) while Edge uses a CA company. 

Can’t say anything great about Edge, as all I’ve heard is they break and replacements are hard to get. Most of that is second and third hand, so...

I can tell you the ProLok’s I ordered on March 14th are scheduled to be on my dock at the end of next week. So 3 weeks. 
I did break a ProLok shaft last year and had a new shaft in about 3 weeks. 

I know lots of people love Gary Loomis’s stuff, but I’m not sold and have yet to buy a rod or oar from his not so new company.


----------



## Big_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Sawyer makes awesome oars with lots of options. Maybe Loomis should stick to fishing rods.


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

I cancelled the order and was able to get a great deal on a new set of Cataract Oars and blades. I have had a set of Sawyers in the past but wasn't really impressed by the quality, kind of seemed like something made in a guys garage. Also absolutely despise the stupid button that you have to screw in/out to remove the blades, plus you need a tool. Very happy with my new set and ready for the season!


----------



## Big_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Bummer to hear you had bad luck with Sawyer. I own the square tops and polecats, really like them both. I have used cataracts in the past, definitely not a bad oar. Could be the fact me and Sawyer come from the same area


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

I have rowed and owned just about every oar out there and i would try to break up a monkey knife fight before ever giving up my Sawyer square tops 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

